
Study traces evolution of acoustic communication - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-01-evolution-acoustic.html
======
pks016
You kind of expect the environment, ecology etc. shape the signal evolution.
The reasons behind the signal evolution in diversification is difficult to
pin-point.

One interesting thing from paper: "We show that origins of acoustic
communication are significantly associated with nocturnal activity."

> Acoustic communication also appears to have been secondarily lost in several
> mammals and frogs (but not in birds)

For birds, they have their fitness closed tied to vocal communication.

We're studying song birds and perception of songs. It's really interesting how
sensitive the perception of song is. Even slight change in frequency or note
can change the response of bird.

